# names you would love to have but feel you couldnt



## LoolaBear

are there any names out there that you love but feel due to lifestyle, personality family influences you couldnt have them?

Myleene Klass has just named her new little girl Hero Harper Quinn and i love it but i know that i wouldnt have the confidence i used to have to be able to pull it off.

are there any names out there you love but could never have or pull off due to other maters that dont include names that dont 'go' with each other? :flow:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I love Viola!


----------



## SammiO

Coco

I just adore it. The chocolate and exquisite fashion essence of it! However, I can just see her being called Coco the Clown or something similar :(


----------



## jellytot3

I love the name Harlow for a little girl... im sure the family would hate it though. Also...we had the names Dexter and Ozzy for our boy... everyone in the family has made me feel crap about these so we have settled with Oscar and will call him Ozzy for short. What i REALLY wanted to call him though was Tiger... I LOVE names that are different but I just know alot of people would hate it and he might get picked on about it when hes older.x


----------



## Wind

I love Diego for a boy, but a Spanish first name and a German last name wouldn't work so well.:blush:


----------



## CandiceSj

Most of my favourite names are no-gos because they don't work in all necessary languages (French, English, Arabic). I've mostly forgotten about those names because I don't allow myself to fall for a name I can't use, but here are a couple: 

Theodore, Arthur
Romy


----------



## LoolaBear

jellytot3 said:


> I love the name Harlow for a little girl... im sure the family would hate it though. Also...we had the names Dexter and Ozzy for our boy... everyone in the family has made me feel crap about these so we have settled with Oscar and will call him Ozzy for short. What i REALLY wanted to call him though was Tiger... I LOVE names that are different but I just know alot of people would hate it and he might get picked on about it when hes older.x

i love Harlow for a girl as well. but my sister always turns around and says 'well you cant name a baby girl after a scummy town in essex' so i know she would only tease her if i named a girl Harlow.

the strange thing is i dont think ive got the confidence to name a girl Hero but i could name a boy Hero lol


----------



## kelownaprego

probablly a little socially inappropriate of a post, but the other night while brainstorming baby names, my husband was saying how funny it would be if we named all of our kids totally from other cultures like enrique, hernando, mercedes, latigua etc. we were roaring thinking of differnt names and how people would react. little off topic but this thread made me chuckle thinking of it again :D


----------



## Mary Jo

names that end in "s", because our surname begins with an "s" and it's all too much. I really like Silas and Linus for a boy, and Carys and Cerys for a girl, but no way. :(

also names that end in the "-ia" sound, as they rhyme with our surname. such a shame because I love Leah.


----------



## LoolaBear

i also love the name Winter but having a baby due in winter i feel it might be a little cruel even though i love it! 

and also cant have really long names as our surname is 12 letters long so a long first name and a long surname i feel look silly together especially when you add a middle name to it as well.


----------



## LoolaBear

i also love the name Keira but SIL's sister has a little girl called Kyra so think it might be a bit confusing for her lol.

then also me being me im not a huge fan of popular names, luckily from what ive seen Mia and Jacob arent popular in my area so i should get away with it if i do definately decide to keep them (im a sod for changing my mind but so far no changes yet and its been almost two months since i chose them!)

im not too keen on americanised names even though some of them are lovely.

i love the name Cassidy but i know MIL would annoy the hell out of me and call her Cassie and always say i named her after her dog (who is called casper but they call him Cassie)

so lots of names for me i cant use really lol


----------



## lucilou

I really love the name Rufus but we already have a Hamish so people would think we were talking about a pair of scottie dogs, not beautiful boys!

Also having big problems with our last name which is short but has Rs in it. Rules out so many things I love like Ruari and Cara.


----------



## porkypig

LoolaBear said:


> jellytot3 said:
> 
> 
> I love the name Harlow for a little girl... im sure the family would hate it though. Also...we had the names Dexter and Ozzy for our boy... everyone in the family has made me feel crap about these so we have settled with Oscar and will call him Ozzy for short. What i REALLY wanted to call him though was Tiger... I LOVE names that are different but I just know alot of people would hate it and he might get picked on about it when hes older.x
> 
> i love Harlow for a girl as well. but my sister always turns around and says 'well you cant name a baby girl after a *scummy town in essex*' so i know she would only tease her if i named a girl Harlow.
> 
> the strange thing is i dont think ive got the confidence to name a girl Hero but i could name a boy Hero lolClick to expand...

haha that is so funny, your sis must know that town pretty well, cos thats exactly what it is!!! Hopei dont offend anyone by saying that! xx


----------



## porkypig

I love the name Reuben for a boy but couldnt have it as our surname's Italian and would just sound utterly ridiculous, shame thoughxx


----------



## ShireLass

I love Lake for a boy but it sounds like a location on a map when you add ANY surname to it :(


----------



## emyandpotato

SammiO said:


> Coco
> 
> I just adore it. The chocolate and exquisite fashion essence of it! However, I can just see her being called Coco the Clown or something similar :(

Same here it's my all time favourite name but I just can't do it.


----------



## sam#3

I love Marley for a boy or girl and have done for years but i always get told that it wouldnt be right to call a white child marley as it is more suited to a child who is black or mixed race. I do adore it though


----------



## feedindy

I love the names Fern and Wren, but I don't think I could use them.


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Poppy, my surname is Perrin so I think it would sound too much like a tongue twister, and the fact you would probally spray people in spit when saying it.... xXx


----------



## Coco14

SammiO said:


> Coco
> 
> I just adore it. The chocolate and exquisite fashion essence of it! However, I can just see her being called Coco the Clown or something similar :(

I say go for it!! ;)


----------



## nm123

I know a little girl called Coco... love it.

If my baby is a boy I would LOVE to call him Woody. I just love it, but I'm not sure other's would get it... And I don't like Edward... I also like Jett for a boy.


----------



## Kiddo

Lucy but we used to have a dog called that (she was already named when we got her)

Betty but is clashes horrendously with our surname.


----------



## pictureperfect

I've always loved Ryan but married and am now an O'Brien so thats out the window!

I've always loved Freya but my sister in law had a baby last year and called her Saya so thats out the window too....

Back to the drawing board!


----------



## Cleo

I love love love the name Harper for a girl but it's sooo popular here that I think she'd have half a dozen in her class.

I also like Field for a boy but dh doesn't like it.


----------



## kanga

Reginald (too old fashioned)

Ranulph (nothing to shorten it to)

Reuben (sounds Jewish)


----------



## 20102001

Poppy, Jet also, India, Cherry ... :haha:


----------



## Coco14

I love Prudence but b/f would never agree!


----------



## Curwhibble

*Ananias.* 
I love it. I do. But, and this is important to me, it sounds almost the same as ananas, which would just see him either being called banana or pineapple. I don't want my child to go through life being called banana then the moment the other children start learning French getting called pineapple.

*ygimantas*
I love it. I think it's easy to pronounce. I've since learned not everyone can wrap their heads around it, so it's been scrapped.

*Boena*
Again I loved it, didn't even think of the possible nicknames. OH went "so you want our child to be known as Bozo?". 

Think they're the only ones I love but had to scratch off.


----------



## x__amour

I like Danielle a lot!


----------



## pixie p

My husband always wanted to call our boy Rocky! We didn't ask for opinions and nor do we care what others think so Rocky he is! And i wouldn't change it for the world, it suits him so well and everybody who knows him agrees it suits him and has grown on them, nobody thinks anything of it anymore. 

If you like a name, go for it!


----------



## Tasha

I love Aston but because we have a Morgan I dont want people to think we have a car theme going on for our boys.


----------



## Lola472

I love the name Evan but my last name is Williams and I don't think that's a good idea.


----------



## Coco14

Agreed Pixie. Rocky is really cool! Everyone pulls a face when I mention my baby names but I don't care! I just hope they don't become popular...


----------



## LunaRose

Tiger Lily :cloud9: .. I have loved the name since I saw Princess Tiger Lily in Peter Pan when I was a child! I would neeeeever ever have the guts to actually use the name though!


----------



## anna_marie

For a girl my husband and I loved Bristol. But then here comes Sarah Palin with a daughter named Bristol! so everyone was like oooo after Sarah Palin's daughter! So it made us change our minds. And me and my husband are from Alaska. So it makes it worse!!

And for a boy I loved Maverick. But then everyone thinks of a cowboy. haha.


----------



## sma1588

theres a bunch of names i love that OH just doent like.
i love seirra,sariah,blaketin,pierce,ryder,skyler,and the list goes on with any names that start with "ash"

ryder was our name we picked for a boy untill i realized it doesnt go so well with the last name of daily


----------



## beccad

anna_marie said:


> For a girl my husband and I loved Bristol. But then here comes Sarah Palin with a daughter named Bristol! so everyone was like oooo after Sarah Palin's daughter! So it made us change our minds. And me and my husband are from Alaska. So it makes it worse!!
> 
> And for a boy I loved Maverick. But then everyone thinks of a cowboy. haha.

Bristol is a city in the UK, plus there's a colloquial-ism here for women and their 'Bristols' (breasts!!) :haha: Funny how things are different in different countries!


----------



## Coco14

anna_marie said:


> For a girl my husband and I loved Bristol. But then here comes Sarah Palin with a daughter named Bristol! so everyone was like oooo after Sarah Palin's daughter! So it made us change our minds. And me and my husband are from Alaska. So it makes it worse!!
> 
> And for a boy I loved Maverick. But then everyone thinks of a cowboy. haha.

I love maverick, nothing wrong with that association!


----------



## anna_marie

beccad said:


> anna_marie said:
> 
> 
> For a girl my husband and I loved Bristol. But then here comes Sarah Palin with a daughter named Bristol! so everyone was like oooo after Sarah Palin's daughter! So it made us change our minds. And me and my husband are from Alaska. So it makes it worse!!
> 
> And for a boy I loved Maverick. But then everyone thinks of a cowboy. haha.
> 
> Bristol is a city in the UK, plus there's a colloquial-ism here for women and their 'Bristols' (breasts!!) :haha: Funny how things are different in different countries!Click to expand...


LOL!! Definately not naming her Bristol then! My husband used to live in the UK and LOVED it and wants to go back so bad. And that's the reason why he joined the Air Force so he can go back. So since we may go there I'm def. not naming my daughter Bristol! Lol I don't want her to be known as boobies either!


----------



## Clarina1980

For years I had the name Lily picked out, way before it became so popular. Kinda sad now every other baby is called it :( Plus my best friends sister just called her baby Lily-Rose so definitely out the window.


----------



## preppymommy

I like Zia shanti and Baji Bliss for girls but Zia Shanti Andrews-Ohland or Baji Bliss Andrews-Ohland is a bit of a mouthfull haha


----------



## anna_marie

Coco14 said:


> anna_marie said:
> 
> 
> For a girl my husband and I loved Bristol. But then here comes Sarah Palin with a daughter named Bristol! so everyone was like oooo after Sarah Palin's daughter! So it made us change our minds. And me and my husband are from Alaska. So it makes it worse!!
> 
> And for a boy I loved Maverick. But then everyone thinks of a cowboy. haha.
> 
> I love maverick, nothing wrong with that association!Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## HarliRexx

anna_marie said:


> For a girl my husband and I loved Bristol. But then here comes Sarah Palin with a daughter named Bristol! so everyone was like oooo after Sarah Palin's daughter! So it made us change our minds. And me and my husband are from Alaska. So it makes it worse!!
> 
> And for a boy I loved Maverick. But then everyone thinks of a cowboy. haha.

Maverick was Tom Cruise's character in Top Gun!


----------



## anna_marie

I love Maverick too. Very much. But if we ever have a boy my husband is stuck on the name Everett. Since Everett means "strong of a boar." And our last name is Bigham.  haha


----------



## Indigo77

Scarlet and Byron


----------



## HarliRexx

I have fond feelings for the name Everett... my most passionate/romantic kiss ever was with a guy by that name hehe :blush:


----------



## anna_marie

HarliRexx said:


> I have fond feelings for the name Everett... my most passionate/romantic kiss ever was with a guy by that name hehe :blush:

 Haha HarliRexx! That's awsome. Makes me like the name more then since someone has fond feelings of the name :thumbup:


----------



## xSarahM

Spencer - But for a girl.
I love it but i just dont know.


----------



## HarliRexx

anna_marie said:


> HarliRexx said:
> 
> 
> I have fond feelings for the name Everett... my most passionate/romantic kiss ever was with a guy by that name hehe :blush:
> 
> Haha HarliRexx! That's awsome. Makes me like the name more then since someone has fond feelings of the name :thumbup:Click to expand...

Good! Btw he was also very tall (6'5) handsome, and talented. I hope if you have a little boy some day that he is too! :winkwink:


----------



## preppymommy

xSarahM said:


> Spencer - But for a girl.
> I love it but i just dont know.

Spencer is a great girls name! I say go for it :thumbup:


----------



## carly_mummy2b

I love Valentino if i had another boy but my OH isnt keen! also i love Coco and if i ever have a little girl i am calling her Coco i think it is beautiful!


----------



## LunaBean

I love Embry for a boy, but doesnt go with my surname, Oliver, he'd get Embryo at school :rofl: 

I also wanted Riley or Bailey for a girl, but I loved the names so much I called guinea pigs those names years ago, cudnt have my baby called after an old pet! lol

Tho my sister had a dog called Paige cus she loved the name, then had my niece and called her Bethany Paige, so maybe it could work!

I really love Harper for a girl after sumone suggested it back there, thanks! lol

I also used names I liked for my angels (Kaitlyn, Ethan, Lily, Daisy, Matthew and Cameron), and now kinda wish I hadn't, cus Id like to be able to use them, but will use them as middle names instead!


----------



## Makena29

I really love the name Harry, but it's considered an old-fashioned old man's name in the USA. :(


----------



## mrsrof

We would love to give our children Irish names, but since we live in the UK, we know we'd be condemning them to years of misspellings and mispronounciations!


----------



## Buttercup84

I love Andrew for a boy but bf's surname rhymes with Andy so it would just be cruel! I also like McKenna for a girl but can't seem to get away from the Paul McKenna association, plus the bf hates it anyway so there goes that idea.


----------



## Coco14

HarliRexx said:


> I have fond feelings for the name Everett... my most passionate/romantic kiss ever was with a guy by that name hehe :blush:

That's one of our choices, OH suggested, love it!


----------



## anna_marie

Coco14 said:


> HarliRexx said:
> 
> 
> I have fond feelings for the name Everett... my most passionate/romantic kiss ever was with a guy by that name hehe :blush:
> 
> That's one of our choices, OH suggested, love it!Click to expand...

That's what we're going to name our son if we have one. I think it's an amazing name :thumbup: You should go with it too :p


----------



## OctBebe

I love the name Grace for a girl, but i liked it so much a called my dog that over a year ago :( Grace-Rose


----------



## ClaireLouise

sam#3 said:


> I love Marley for a boy or girl and have done for years but i always get told that it wouldnt be right to call a white child marley as it is more suited to a child who is black or mixed race. I do adore it though

Really? I think it suits my son perfectly :flower:


----------



## lotsakellz

I love Mercy for a girl after a character in one of DH's favourite films but someone famous (can't remember who) has just used it for their daughter and wouldn't want anyone thinking that we were following the rich and famous!

Doh - just found the star - Only Madonna! Definitely can't use it now, controversial I know but I can't stand the woman!


----------



## mum22ttc#3

I love the name Pixie for a girl but have been told it would be cruel to call a child that. I would also worry that once she got too school she may be teased for it.


----------



## MegGriffin

I love Angelina, Isabella and Rayne. x


----------



## Maz1510

I love Piper for a girl, but my DH is a plumber... "oh yeh Piper what ya dad do... he fixes Pipes!" er maybe not then! lol.


----------



## Tia

I loved the name Hayden last time but we used to have a not very nice family in our village with that surname and every time I told anyone that I might call LO Hayden, they would laugh. This time, I'm not so sure that I care what they thinks cos I really like it.


----------



## LaraJJ

I love the name Molly, but my niece is called Holly and they will be spending quite a bit of time together so think it will be too confusing!!

I also LOVE the name Bella, but our surname begins with J so her initials would be BJ - not something I'd want our daughter to be associated with, lol!!!!!!


----------



## debzie

I absolutely love the name Megan but its the MILs dogs name. So Megan who were you named after????? lol.


----------



## Vicyi

MegGriffin said:


> I love Angelina, Isabella and Rayne. x

My DDs middle name is Jessicka-Raine :thumbup:

I love names like Tiger-Lily, Pixie, Blake, Zane etc but my OH n family think they are all to 'funky' :wacko:


----------



## Nyn

feedindy said:


> I love the names Fern and Wren, but I don't think I could use them.

I LOVE Wren!!!

For me a boys name I love is Perrin, but it doesn't work in French :(


----------



## Pramaholic86

I love Avery, everyone said it isn't a 'proper' name but I think it's beautiful.
Poppie I wasn't allowed because I had a labrador called poppie.
Daisy sounded to porny with his surname, which I agree with but love the name!
Charlotte was banned because OH knew a crazy Charlotte.

Next time I'm not being swayed by anyone and wish I hadn't this time!


----------



## mummypig

There are lots of names that I really do like but wouldn't use for one reason or another.

Olivia- friends baby
Sophia- friends baby
Lily- too popular now
Isla - Too much like our daughters name 
Matilda- got a bad reaction from our family
Tabitha- Hubby says it souns like a cat
Joshua- Our surname begins with J and it doesn't flow somehow
Finley- had a dog with this name
The list goes on, it's hard as you try to pick a name thats not too common but also not so unusual that they have to spend their lives correcting how people pronounce or spell it. It's a difficult balance to get. I would hate to get a really bad reaction to my childs name.
xx


----------



## daisylane

I love the name Phoebe but OH's cousins daughter has that name. I also adore Rupert but I'm about the only person who does - far too old-fashioned for the fella!


----------



## Linzi

We were going to call our daughter Samia but had some awful reaction from family so we#ve knocked that on the head. Its such a shame coz I think it us the most beautiful name but it really provoked a reaction :/ x


----------



## pixydust

I love the name Casper but it just couldn't be used with our surname - Jarrett.


----------



## eviestar

i love the name Coco for a girl too!! we seriously considered it, but family really put us off (like they have with almost EVERY name we come up with :/) also like harlow, phoenix, ocean, autumn, tallulah, shiloh and hero for girls but not sure if im brave enough to use them! although phoenix is still a strong contender for our little girl x also love chloe for a girl but my ex's niece was called chloe so cant use it, same for sophia and maisie as my oh's sisters are sophie and daisy so too similar and same for mercedes but my name is porsche so would be realllyyy cheesy to have 2 car names in 1 family lol x


----------



## KRB87

I love Emily for a girl but DH has fallen out with it - apparently it's too popular. My mum and dad have two female springer spaniels and with their second took one of my favourite names - they called her Izzy and I love the name Isabelle - can't really bring myself to name a baby after a dog... DH is all for the name Bonnie - but that was a cat I had as a child! Glad we're not having so many problems for a boy - but we're team yellow so it might matter in the end!


----------



## victoriav

pixydust said:


> I love the name Casper but it just couldn't be used with our surname - Jarrett.

Haha that is funny. Casper is a great name but I see where you're coming fro
. I like Oliver, but the surname will be Read and that's probably not the best start for a child in life....


----------



## RaspberryK

pixydust said:


> I love the name Casper but it just couldn't be used with our surname - Jarrett.

:rofl:

x


----------



## RaspberryK

Jupiter for a boy and Luna for a girl - My parents would probably get me sectioned!

x


----------



## KRB87

RaspberryK said:


> Jupiter for a boy and Luna for a girl - My parents would probably get me sectioned!
> 
> x

Luna is actually a really pretty name for a little girl, but think my parents would try and have me sectioned too if I suggested it! :haha:


----------



## RaspberryK

Gah. bloody parents! Might have to get some more pets for these pretty names

x


----------

